# NEW LITE HAWK STABILIZERS 30-40% LIGHTER THAN OTHERS at DISCOUNT PRICES!!



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*NEW* *LITE HAWK STABILIZERS *from Bernie’s Control Freak Stabilizers
After many prototypes and 2 years of hearing “I want to balance my bow, but I don’t want a lot of extra weight”, we are responding to that need with an ultralite 3.4 oz for a 30” rod (.795” dia.) weave pattern stabilizer. We engineered connectors that were 3 times lighter for the front rod than any others out there (only .4 oz. for a pair) by cutting out all unnecessary aluminum, (our new “gun cylinder” design) but still keeping the structural integrity. Then we went after the carbon tube design and came up with superior stiffness-to-weight ratio, with ultralite construction. The result.... *THE NEW LITE HAWK.*
Available to AT members: $91 for 25”, $98 for 30” and $102 for 35”. Side rods are available in 10”, 12”, 14” lengths (Weights and dampeners are sold separately.)
Staff shooters are now being signed up to rep this new rod and can get even lower prices. (Call for more info.) 

We have been able to make side rods from the same design and can offer a 30” rod and a 12” side rod that tips the scales at only 5.6 oz. combined! Side rods are 10”, 12”, and 14”. AT Price, $45.00 each.We also have come out with a new weight system for the *LITE HAWKS*. The stack weights are 1” dia. in ½”oz. and 1 oz. The 3 oz., 4 oz., 5 oz., 6 oz., and 8 oz. weights are 1 ¾” in dia. The 1 ¾” weights are countersunk to take a flathead screw. They are all available in 2 finishes: chrome or wet-look black powder coating. The AT price for the 1” weights are $5.00 each. AT prices for the 1 ¾” weights are as follows: 
3 oz. = $12, 4 oz. = $13, 5 oz. = $14, 6 oz. = $15, 8 oz. = $17 
We don’t take PM orders, so please call 614-322-1038 10AM-7PM EDT time 7 days a week to order.
As always, *the LITE HAWK is covered under our 30 day money back guarantee.*

So, stop fighting your bow weight and ... LITE-N-UP!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

How does the LITE HAWK help you hold steadier?Here's why... (according to my engineer friend that was the head of the standards committee for AMMO for yrs.) it increases "the moment."..as in: moment of inertia...the amount of "resistance to movement" an object has..i.e., the higher the "moment" the harder it is to move this object (a 30 in. stabilizer, in this example). For example...lets say you have 2 stabs 30 in. long...the LITE HAWK @ 3.4 oz. and brand X @ 5.4 oz. (most top of the line stabs are between 5.2oz. and 6.5 oz.). To make this easier to calculate, we will round them off to 3 oz. and 5 oz. There are 2 calculations to make...first we must make them the same wt...so we will put two oz. of wts on the end of brand X which makes it weigh 7 oz. total...then we put four oz.of wts. on the LITE HAWK which equals 7 oz. Now we take the length from the end of the rods where they attach to the bow to the pivot point (in this case we will use 3 in. which is about the distance from the pivot point in the grip to the stab hole) add them together and now we have 33in. Now, multiple that times the amount of wt. on the end of each rod (33 in.x 2oz.= 66 in.oz. (inch-ounces)and then 33in. x 4 oz. = 132 in. oz.) Put them aside for a minute. Now we do another calculation...take the center of gravity of ea. rod (lets say the middle..15in.) and add the distance from the attachment point to the pivot point = 3 in. That answer is 18 on both rods. Now we multiply the wt. of ea. rod x the 18 in. which is 18 in. x 5 oz.= 90 in.oz. and 18in. x 3oz. = 54in. oz. NOW we add the 1st calculation to the 2nd and we get 66 in. oz + 90 in. oz = 156 in.oz. for brand X stab. And we add 132in. oz.+ 54 in. oz. = 186in.oz. for the LITE HAWK. THAT IS 16% MORE THAN "THE MOMENT" OF BRAND X. In english, "It's alot harder to move the LITE HAWK left and right or up and down...which means YOU WILL HOLD STEADIER (if the total wt. of both stabs are equal). And remember, if you want to make your bow lighter, because the LITE HAWK is about 2-4 oz. lighter than everyone elses rods, you will be able to put 6 to 8 ounces LESS weight on the back rod in order to get the same balance. If you want to keep it the same wt. as other stabilizers, you will automatically increase the "moment of inertia" because you can put 2 or 3 more ounces on the end of the LITE HAWK and it will weigh the same as the competitors. Either way.... "lighten up" AND GET a LITE HAWK. You'll be glad you did!!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

coachbernie said:


> How does the LITE HAWK help you hold steadier?Here's why... (according to my engineer friend that was the head of the standards committee for AMMO for yrs.) it increases "the moment."..as in: moment of inertia...the amount of "resistance to movement" an object has..i.e., the higher the "moment" the harder it is to move this object (a 30 in. stabilizer, in this example). For example...lets say you have 2 stabs 30 in. long...the LITE HAWK @ 3.4 oz. and brand X @ 5.4 oz. (most top of the line stabs are between 5.2oz. and 6.5 oz.). To make this easier to calculate, we will round them off to 3 oz. and 5 oz. There are 2 calculations to make...first we must make them the same wt...so we will put two oz. of wts on the end of brand X which makes it weigh 7 oz. total...then we put four oz.of wts. on the LITE HAWK which equals 7 oz. Now we take the length from the end of the rods where they attach to the bow to the pivot point (in this case we will use 3 in. which is about the distance from the pivot point in the grip to the stab hole) add them together and now we have 33in. Now, multiple that times the amount of wt. on the end of each rod (33 in.x 2oz.= 66 in.oz. (inch-ounces)and then 33in. x 4 oz. = 132 in. oz.) Put them aside for a minute. Now we do another calculation...take the center of gravity of ea. rod (lets say the middle..15in.) and add the distance from the attachment point to the pivot point = 3 in. That answer is 18 on both rods. Now we multiply the wt. of ea. rod x the 18 in. which is 18 in. x 5 oz.= 90 in.oz. and 18in. x 3oz. = 54in. oz. NOW we add the 1st calculation to the 2nd and we get 66 in. oz + 90 in. oz = 156 in.oz. for brand X stab. And we add 132in. oz.+ 54 in. oz. = 186in.oz. for the LITE HAWK. THAT IS 16% MORE THAN "THE MOMENT" OF BRAND X. In english, "It's alot harder to move the LITE HAWK left and right or up and down...which means YOU WILL HOLD STEADIER (if the total wt. of both stabs are equal). And remember, if you want to make your bow lighter, because the LITE HAWK is about 2-4 oz. than everyone elses rods, you will be able to put 6 to 8 ounces LESS weight on the back rod in order to get the same balance. If you want to keep it the same as other stabilizers, you will automatically increase the "moment of inertia" because you can put 2 or 3 more ounces on the end of the LITE HAWK and it will weigh the same as the competitors. Either way.... "lighten up" AND GET a LITE HAWK. You'll be glad you did!!


Couldnt agree more!!! You have me beat by about 3/4 ounce. Good job Bernie. They look nice man and I am sure they work great!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

jfuller17 said:


> Couldnt agree more!!! You have me beat by about 3/4 ounce. Good job Bernie. They look nice man and I am sure they work great!


Thanks man! We both share the same reason for getting into this bussiness...long story...(call me sometime and I'll tell you all about it !) 
You've got a great looking product yourself.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

coachbernie said:


> Thanks man! We both share the same reason for getting into this bussiness...long story...(call me sometime and I'll tell you all about it !)
> You've got a great looking product yourself.


LOL. I will do that buddy! Thanks keep up the good work man. Stuff is very nice!


----------



## trinity 1 (Aug 1, 2007)

I am guessing that i should be shooting with these stabs, the math is correct, and since they have Hawk in the name then they are a shoe in for me . Beings that I'm from the Hawkeye state . I havent seen anyone at the shoots here in the state using them, so i see a good chance to get people looking at them here !!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

trinity 1 said:


> I am guessing that i should be shooting with these stabs, the math is correct, and since they have Hawk in the name then they are a shoe in for me . Beings that I'm from the Hawkeye state . I havent seen anyone at the shoots here in the state using them, so i see a good chance to get people looking at them here !!!


We just came out with them yesterday....You'll be the first for sure...call me at 6143221038 10 am-7pm EST 7 days a wk....but we leave for the ASA on Tues. morning at 10am so you need to get your order in by Mon. at 5pm. to get it shipped on Tues. mail...we'll be back the following Tues.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

By the way, I got a call last nite that informed me that I cheated myself on the MOI (moment of inertia) formula. He said I could have used a simpler formula and that comes out to make the difference in the 2 tubes in the above example 46% instead of 18%. The 30in. tubes with 2oz. on brand X and the "LITE HAWK" with 4oz. on the end are calculated like this , he said ....take 1/2 the length squared times the wt. of the tube and add that to the product of the length of ea. tube squared times the wt. on the end...which comes out to 4275 for the "LITE HAWK" and 2925 for brand X...SO IT'S 46% HARDER TO MOVE THE LITE HAWK...which makes it a LOT STEADIER to hold and aim. If anybody has a different formula (that's relatively simple) Please PM me. I don't claim to be a Physics Professor! But then, I don't really have to be ...I know a few that are!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

coachbernie said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Are these prices shippped? do you make a single offset bar...They would be for my Burner that I got custom powdercoated..I was also wondering if the decals are removable. I currently have a 22" posten, but am thinking I want something way longer 30 or 35" with a 10" side bar on the left. Thanks for any help and info....


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> Are these prices shippped? do you make a single offset bar...They would be for my Burner that I got custom powdercoated..I was also wondering if the decals are removable. I currently have a 22" posten, but am thinking I want something way longer 30 or 35" with a 10" side bar on the left. Thanks for any help and info....


Call me at 6143221038 and I'll go over the options....10am-7pm EST 7 days a wk.


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

Just got a set of the lite hawks in and i am extremely pleased! Perfect balance and not to mention they look Good!!!

Need a lil more time in shootin and tweakin but i can tell i am gonna like them a whole lot! Bernie is the man


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hopefully will have some pics up soon....wife has the camera right now


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

lefty150 said:


> Hopefully will have some pics up soon....wife has the camera right now


Thats great...everybody loves the pics!


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Lite Hawks*

Here is my NewBreed Eclipse rockin the lite hawks.....


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Outstanding!!


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

ordered a set a couple of days ago, cant wait to try them out


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

up

up

up


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Continuous (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey bernie you gonna have anyone at the Eastern Sports and Outdoors show in Pennsylvania with these I want them but I want to try em out.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*Stabs*



Continuous said:


> Hey bernie you gonna have anyone at the Eastern Sports and Outdoors show in Pennsylvania with these I want them but I want to try em out.


Sorry, we only go to the IBO,ASA, and NFAA events...I'm not familiar with it...when is it?


----------



## Continuous (Sep 11, 2011)

February 4th through the 12th do you have any dealers in Pennsylvania that carry them so I could give them a shot?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Continuous said:


> February 4th through the 12th do you have any dealers in Pennsylvania that carry them so I could give them a shot?


Lancaster Archery Supply


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Bump for great product at a great price.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

coachbernie said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

